# DOHA | Katara (Doha Cultural Village)



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Katara / Doha Cultural Village*


Cansult Maunsell was commissioned by the Doha Cultural village committee on behalf of H.H the Crown Prince to undertake the master planning, design, and construction management and supervision of this prestigious development in Doha. 

The Cultural Village is located in the West Bay area of Doha with a total area of 99 hectares. The project was conceptualised to reflect the heritage of Qatar through traditional architecture that accommodates a large number of activities arranged in such a way as to reflect a historical and cultural theme throughout. In addition to theatres, libraries, art galleries and museums the Cultural Village includes an amphitheatre, heritage centres, and other academic facilities. 

Cansult Maunsell has carried out the complete design of 40 different low-rise buildings together with a large amphitheatre, which will be the main feature of the village. The surrounding buildings will be used as retail outlets, coffee shops, museum facilities and market areas all designed to complement the historic theme of the site. The site is to be built on reclaimed coastal land to the north of Doha. The site was filled with imported fill to raise the height of the buildings and the amphitheatre, thus creating an enclosed traditional hillside community theme to the development.

Cansult Maunsell has also carried out the complete infrastructure works of this project, including bulk earthworks, access roads and internal roads, surface parking, landscaping, power supply, external lighting, irrigation and potable water network, fire fighting, sewerage network, stormwater drainage, telecommunication and marine works.

The project is currently being constructed under Cansult Maunsell supervision and construction management at a total construction value of US$82million.

Render:









Katara mock:









Second phase of Katara (The Commercial Boulevard):


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Construction Images*

Satellite Imagery (2007)









Aerial Image (2007)









Construction images (june 2007)


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Qatar Forum



Qatar Son 333 said:


> The Qatari Coliseum
> 
> Roman theater in the cultural district
> 
> ...





Qatar Son 333 said:


> Bird tower or nest, call it whatever you want =P
> 
> 
> 
> By marvicdeguzman (Flickr)





suzan said:


> Striking structure. "Real estate" for birds
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Qatar Son 333 said:


> Great image from flickr, nice details





Qatar Son 333 said:


> Here are as couple of recent images taken from the National Day forum.
> (LINK TO FORUM)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

More, More & More.



Qatar Son 333 said:


> More images taken from http://www.dohafilminstitute.com





Qatar Son 333 said:


> More flickr





Qatar Son 333 said:


> Images by *s.dm3ah* on flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

While it's very beautiful (Dubai should look at Doha in terms of quality architecture), I'm not much of a fan of this 'instant cities' that the region seems to plop out every now and then.


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww im loving it


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

soup or man said:


> While it's very beautiful (Dubai should look at Doha in terms of quality architecture), I'm not much of a fan of this 'instant cities' that the region seems to plop out every now and then.


It was made to be a cradle of culture, now exhibitions operas etc are held there, not to mention many organisations such as Doha music academy, Qatar fine arts society, etc etc moving there bases to the cultural village, it has suddenly become a popular hot spot for the locals and tourists.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

What an amazing job. Things like this can border on the fake style of architecture, often seen in cities like Dubai (as noted above), but this seems to pull it off well, based on those pix.

Interesting idea.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> What an amazing job. Things like this can border on the fake style of architecture, often seen in cities like Dubai (as noted above), but this seems to pull it off well, based on those pix.
> 
> Interesting idea.


Because this is by far one of the most (if not the most) unique project ever undertaken in Doha so far.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Alrayyan said:


> Because this is by far one of the most (if not the most) unique project ever undertaken in Doha so far.


No doubting that. Its certainly something that should be done right, and it appears to have got off to a good start.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> No doubting that. Its certainly something that should be done right, and it appears to have got off to a good start.


Its an incredible place ! (my best destination in Doha for now) it has already hosted several events... such as:

*The Doha 10th Festival of Songs 2010*

























*The Doha Tribeca Film Festival 2010*


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Interesting design.
Great contrast with the green.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Can we see some photos of street-life there?


----------



## Pro-Qatar (Feb 19, 2013)

PHOTOS: Beyond The Cultural Village, Katara’s Master Plan
Here’s a glimpse at what Katara may look like in the future. The Master Plan model sits inside the VIP space of the Cultural Village Amphitheater.
Although a Katara spokesperson tells Doha News that the fourth phase of the project is not yet finalized, plans have been laid for a luxury hotel, shopping area, marina and possibly even a water park.
The top photos depict one version of “Phase IV,” while the bottom shows a different version. Architectural firm Mangera Yvars Architects has its own version of the mall/hotel/marina et al from 2011, while X Architects has yet another version posted on Behance.
Katara’s general manager has previously announced that Phase I, the Cultural Village project, is complete. Phase II, which include the development of villas (on rolling hills), is going full steam ahead.
Phase III is the Commercial Plaza (photos 4 & 5), although Katara hasn’t divulged all the details of what’s to come or when it will all be done.
Thoughts?
Credit: Photos by Omar Chatriwala


Read more: http://dohanews.co/post/50488499101...l-village-kataras#disqus_thread#ixzz2TdOF0rX2


----------



## alcazar (Sep 14, 2010)

*The designer/architect*

Does anyone know what is the name of the individual architect/designer or firm of architects (not the constructor) who came up with the overall concept for katara?

Is the same concept/architect entity they doing all of the other phases?


----------

